# New babies!!!



## pennyNgus (Feb 7, 2015)

My new nuggets got here Tuesday the 3rd. Four tiny squeaky adorable babies. I haven't handled them yet, but have got mom to let me take a peek while she eats some treats. So excited!! They grow so fast in only one week!!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats!


----------

